
The Future of Monitoring Is Autonomous - dgildeh
https://www.zebrium.com/blog/the-future-of-monitoring-is-autonomous
======
dgildeh
I've been working recently with a new monitoring startup Zebrium. Having built
and exited a monitoring company last year, I have a strong opinion on the
space and what I believe is coming next, so thought I'd share my thoughts on
what Zebrium is working on and why its important. Currently looking for more
Beta users so if you need a better logging tool in 2020 please sign up or
reach out, any and all feedback appreciated to ensure our dedicated team are
working on the right problems you care about in this space!

